# Philippine Futsal



## dolina (Aug 5, 2012)

The photos of the Globe Futsal Invitational Cup were taken on July 14 from 249-426pm




Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr




Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Aug 6, 2012)

Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr




Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Aug 15, 2012)

Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr




Globe Futsal Invitational Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------

